# Delicious Dinners For Marital Artists! Real Happy Meals!



## Thesemindz (Feb 16, 2009)

Ok, first off that isn't a typo. I meant _marital_ artists. But you single guys and gals can play too.

My wife and I take turns cooking dinner during the week. So tonight I was eating a delicious minestrone soup we made tonight, and I got to thinking, I bet there's some delicious recipes out there.

So if anyone has any dishes they like to make, let us know! I'm sure most of us love to eat, I know I do, and sharing some of our favorite recipes is just as important as sharing our favorite techniques! Maybe more so...

Sometimes we cook full on dishes, sometimes we just open some cans and fill up the crock pot. Let's hear what you do!

Tonight we had what we call "Olive Garden Soup." It's a take on the minestrone soup that the restaurant chain serves. It's pretty simple, just open some cans and fill the crock pot, but it's delicious!

One can pinto beans with jalepenos
One can sweet whole kernel corn
Two cans Rotel brand tomatoes
Two cans Progresso minestrone soup
One pound ground beef

Pretty easy. Brown the meat, dump it all in a crock pot, come back an hour later. It's great! Plenty for two with lots of left overs. 

Tonight we actually substituted ground venison for the ground beef, so it was a little leaner, but also had that "venison" flavor, so that's a personal choice. Personally, I like venison, so no big deal, but it is a stronger flavor.

We also do alot of "real" cooking, but this is just what we had tonight. Might have something to do with it being my turn...

Anyway, what recipes do you guys and gals like to make? Let us know some of your greatest hits!


-Rob


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice thread... 
ONE of my favorite things to make is a simple casserole. Very simple... but not bad at all. Some proper seasoning makes it what tastes better than the straight out of the box. 

1 whole beef smoked sausage (kilbasa type).
2-4 sliced thin potatoes 
1 1/2 cup milk (whole or 2% just not that fake stuff called 1%)
2 cups shredded sharp cheddar cheese
1/2 cup shredded smoked cheddar
1/2 cup shredded colby
1 small can le Seur baby peas OR 1 regular can italian green beans (or favorite green veg.... even broccoli florets would do well here (especially with all that cheese)
1 1/2 tbs butter/margarine or whatever
pinch salt
1 tbs italian seasonings
1 tsp corn starch (for thickening agent... pre moistened to prevent clumps)
1/4 cup left-over beef stock if any (not wholly necessary)
1 cup italian seasoned bread crumbs

cut the sausage into 1 inch quarters or halves to suit 
put the whole mess into appropriate sized casserole dish (all except the smoked cheddar fold/stir/whatever but mix gently til all spread evenly
cover with foil and bake at 350 for 35 minutes, remove foil continue baking for another 15 minutes til potatoes are tender, sprinkle smoked cheese over top, sprinkle bread crumbs over all that, bake til cheese is melted and bread crumbs are getting darker. Remove, allow cool/thicken serve with side salad or by itself. 
Hearty stuff if you ask me... you can work off all the calories later. 
You could use cut chicken breasts as well and sub cooked rice for potatoes. 

there ya go. 
Sometimes I'll cheat on the potatoes (especially if time is a factor) and use a box mix of au-gratin and go from there. for first timers I'd recommend this so you get an idea of what to look for in taste and consistency. 

I've got others...


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Feb 16, 2009)

Great idea!

My honey loves the following stuffed peppers

*Ingredients & Preparation*
1 package of tofu -- dice into cubes about the size of the tip of your thumb
5 green peppers -- cut in half, deseeded and deveined
1 red pepper -- diced into tiny chunks
box of feta cheese
handful of golden raisins
handful cashews
small tin of green chiles
chili powder or other spices to taste
2 tablespoons sesame oil
a head of spinach -- cut off the stems, rinse & separate leaves

*Cooking*
1. Warm the sesame oil and spices in the wok for a minute
2. Throw in the tofu and stir-fry until about a minute from done
3. Add the green chiles and stir-fry until the tofu is cooked
4. Put feta in a great big bowl
5. Pour the tofu mix in with the feta and stir it all up
6. Add the cashews, red pepper, raisins and spinach.  Stir it real good.
7. Scoop the mix into the green pepper halves.
8. Put the peppers into a glass baking pan.
9. Bake in the oven about 10-15 minutes at 375 or so.

Makes 10 servings.  Even my 8 year old son requests this.


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 17, 2009)

This is my favorite meat chili recepie.  Its hot.  No, really.

1 pound beef 
2 tablespoons flour 

Marinade:

1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce 
2 tablespoons paprika  
1 jar tabasco sauce  
1/2 teaspoon Chinese hot oil  
2 teaspoons crushed red pepper 


     Prepare marinade; mix thouroughly. The effect of the marinade, for those brave enought to taste test it, should be a sensation of heat running along the tongue, culmintation in an explosion at the back of the throat. 

     Trim fat from beef and save. Cube beef into 1-inch squares; marinade in sauce 8 hours to 2 days in refrigerator. The longer the beef is marinated, the more shredded it will become upon cooking. If you wish the beef to remain cubed, marinate less than 24 hours; overnight is sufficient. 
     After meat has marinated, place it and marinade in pot or dutch oven over low heat for 2 hours. Stir occasionally to keep meat from sticking to bottom. 
     Rend fat to liquid in frying pan over low heat to use in a roux. If beef is too lean to produce 2 tablespoons of liquid fat, bacon grease or lard may be used instead; mix thoroughly with 2 tablespoons of flour. 
     After meat has stewed sufficiently, remove 1 cup of liquid from pot. Add liquid slowly to roux, blending thoroughly with whisk. Pour thickened sauce back in with meat and remaining juices; blend. This method will tend to shred meat more. Transfer to serving bowl.

_Alternate sauce preparation._ Strain all juices from meat. Slowly add juices to roux, blending throughly with whisk. Place meat in serving dish, and pour thickened juices over the top. 
     Each helping of meat should be served with a wedge of fresh lime to be squeezed over the meat mixture and a large dollop of sour cream to aid in the recovery of the tongue. A piece of bread, especially fried flat bread, may also help to cut the taste.


----------



## Live True (Feb 17, 2009)

yummy thread....

Here's a quick fix that may not be the healthiest, but it's good and easy to fix:

1 can cream of chicken soup (I use the healthy rquest with less sodium)
1 can cream of mushroom soup (same)
aprox 2-5 lbs of meat(this can be done with pork or chicken...I usually use several pork chops, or boneless pork ribs, a pork picnic, or a pork loin)
optional:  mushrooms, scallions, peppers, celery, finely chopped spinach
optional:  saltless seasoning or herbs to taste (I usually use some fresh or dried thyme, savory, and garlic)

Toss all in the crockpot and put on low in morning, come home to a good smelling house and dinner ready to toss over rice, noodles, or toast.  This makes a very thick gravy like mixture...if you don't like as thick, add some beef, veggie, or chicken stock, depending on meat and your taste.
<><><>
for a healthier quick fix that lasts over a few nights:
first night:   a rotisserie chicken or a roasted turkey breast with your favourite veggies 
second night: chunk up the chicken and toss in skillet with some olive oil and jerk seasonings, then top off salad greens with some cheese and sunflower seeds (if you do dressing, ranch or a thai peanut sauce goes nicely with the jerk chicken)
     if time, finish pulling meat off chicken and boil chicken
     bones in some water with carrots, celery, onions (I keep
     prechopped in freezer for quick things like this) and some
     herbs to make some fresh stock.  rest of chicken should 
     drop off bone to make stock even better.
third night: left over veggies, stock,and rest of pulled chicken  can be used to make either chicken pot pies (broth thickened with flour or cornstarch) or chicken soup (with rice, noodles, or simply more veggies)


----------



## Steve (Feb 17, 2009)

We're at an age where I'm trying to get my kids to start cooking.  I taught my 13 year old how to make some great chili.  It's semi-homemade:

2 tbsp canola oil
1 onion diced
2 lbs of ground Turkey or Beef
Carroll Shelby's Chili Kit
1 15 oz can diced tomatoes
1 15 oz can tomatoe sauce
extra cayenne pepper
1 15 oz can black beans (drained)
1 15 oz can kidney beans (drained)

Cook the onions in the oil until they are soft, and then add the meat.  Cook until browned.

Drain and rinse the meat if it's too greasy.  Add the tomatoes, tomato sauce, all of the spices, including the entire Cayenne pepper packet... plus another teaspoon or so just to make it actually have some kick.  

Add water until you have enough liquid... usually one can of water.  Cover it up and let it cook on a low heat for as long as you can.  At least an hour.

15 minutes before you eat, add the beans.

Throw the masa flour away.

My son made this from start to finish and was very proud of himself.  I don't like to add anything to my chili, but some people like to serve it with green onions, sour cream and/or cheese.  I prefer to have mine with corn bread and beer.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 17, 2009)

When I can get away with it I use a pressure cooker or crock pot to better seal in the flavors and such but a stew pot with a lid is good enough. 
The important ingredient is I found to be the tapioca... which is a great thickening agent ... even better than corn-starch or parmesan cheese which is in there for flavor. 


> *STEW
> *
> 
> *2 pounds of meat (beef, deer, antelope, elk or buffalo) cut into bite-sized chunks*
> ...


Good hearty stuff here. With the "exotic meats" it's even better.


----------



## Live True (Feb 17, 2009)

got me on a roll thinking about meals you can fix for multiple nights (useful in economic times like this)....

*first night: *serve beans as meal. usually by themselves and a good hunk of cornbread.  

you can do this with canned beans, but it's muuuuch better if you simply soak dry beans night before, and then stick in crock pot with 
beans of choice or mixture of beans (black beans are my fav) with some bacon/ham/pork (you can use fatback, but I simplly find too salty)...and your choice of peppers (both dried and bell), onions, garlic, and herbs (savory, epazote, bay leaf, etc.) tossed in. I'll often cook with stock(usually beef) and beer as the liquid. 

*second night: *serve as beans over rice with some nice andouille, kielbasa, or brats (hot dogs if you're REALLY on a budget), perhaps with a side of greens if your going really American southern

*third night: *take rest of beans, add some tomatoes and/or paste, ground beef, ground pork, chili pepper, and other fav. chili seasonings of choice (a dash of herb vinegar, cumin, garlic, and a dash of gumbo file are mine...sometimes a dash of chocolate and cinnamon if I'm in a Cincinnati inspired mood...although this would not be authentic, it's a nice change of pace) 

serve chili with some sour cream and cheese to finish off the pot 

*fourth night: *if anything left, use the chili dregs and any sausage leftovers to make chili dogs with mustard and onions or your bun-loving choices


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 17, 2009)

Live True said:


> got me on a roll thinking about meals you can fix for multiple nights (useful in economic times like this)....
> 
> *first night: *serve beans as meal. usually by themselves and a good hunk of cornbread.
> 
> ...


Are gas masks served with your meals?? :lfao:

Cowboy thug: "More beans Mr Taggart? 
Taggart: I think you've had enough!


----------



## redantstyle (Feb 17, 2009)

oh, your all killing me...i have'nt eaten all day.



> My honey loves the following stuffed peppers
> 
> *Ingredients & Preparation*
> 1 package of tofu -- dice into cubes about the size of the tip of your thumb
> ...


 
this is definately getting put on the menu at my house.

thanx.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 17, 2009)

Tonight, we're having herbed chicken, boiled potatoes and green beans.

Allow oregano, parsley, paprika, chili powder, salt and pepper to taste to soak in grape seed oil for about 30 min.

If frying, use larger quantities of oil and herbs - coat chicken in mixture and place in deep pan, simmer on *low* until done.

If baking, add a little cornmeal, egg and splash of milk, place on broiler or in greased pan, bake on 325 until done.



I use small red potatoes for boiling, scrubbed well and quartered.  Raise temperature slowly to a careful boil, check for tenderness - remember, you're not mashing them.  Drain.  Sprinkle on about 1 tsp. lemon juice, a few pinches of dill and Promise butter substitute, toss.



Wash and prepare whole green beans for the pan.  Warm grape seed oil, garlic, parsley in a pan, add the green beans and saute until just turning tender but slightly crisp.  Add salt and pepper to taste.


Serve with a simple salad with vinagrette and your fave wine.


----------



## Thesemindz (Feb 17, 2009)

Aloha Chicken

My wife got a variation of this recipe from the Kraft website. This is how we like it.



> 2 tsp. oil
> one pound boneless skinless chicken breast, cubed
> 1 medium each: red and yellow pepper, cut into chunks
> 1 can (8 oz.) pineapple chunks in juice, undrained
> ...


 
Makes enough for two with leftovers. Enjoy!


-Rob


----------



## Live True (Feb 20, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> Are gas masks served with your meals?? :lfao:
> 
> Cowboy thug: "More beans Mr Taggart?
> Taggart: I think you've had enough!


 
 :lfao:  fortunately, the beer seems to help lower the..um...er...output...but yes, serve this week's meals at your own risk! :lfao:


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 20, 2009)

Live True said:


> :lfao:  fortunately, the beer seems to help lower the..um...er...output...but yes, serve this week's meals at your own risk! :lfao:


Well as long as cabbages aren't served along-side the beans.... otherwise the EPA would be calling upon you soon.


----------



## mozzandherb (Feb 20, 2009)

I am new to cooking.  My girlfriend is an excellent cook, but lately I have been doing some of my own cooking.  So needless to say this next recipe is quick and easy...and healthy

PESTO PASTA W/CHICKEN BREAST

PREP:
-cut green peppers, red peppers (any colored pepper)
-cut mushrooms
-cut asperagus (already steamed)
-cut brocolli (already steamed)
-steamed chicken 6oz cut

COOKING:
-boil a cup and a half of whole wheat pasta (rotini, fusili)
-put pan on hot add oil
-add all the veggies and chicken to the hot pan, approx 5 min before pasta is ready.
once veggies and chicken are browned romove from heat
-strain cooked pasta
-add everything together into large boil
-add olive oil
-add pesto sauce and stir

key is to not let the vieggies and chicken stay on the high heat for too long and whole wheat pasta takes a little longer to cook

Cooking time approx 20min


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 22, 2009)

Well since we're going Italian ... 


> *Spagetti Sauce*
> 1 jar (enough for your family's size) of Prego or Ragu (or favorite) sauce flavored with meat
> 1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
> 1 tbs spoon olive oil
> ...


Some folks like making _real_ spagetti sauce by grinding their own tomatoes and all of that, if I ever had the time I'd not mind doing it that way either but the Prego/Ragu shortens that ... :idunno: knock yourselves out but it's the seasoning mix from McCormick that does the trick. Sometimes I'll add only 1/2 a packet to vary the flavor... the main thing is the longer it cooks under a lid the better the flavor gets blended throughout.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Feb 22, 2009)

Here is a simple protein salad I make:

2 Handfuls of prepackaged salad

1-2 Carrot

Chopped Green peppers

Chopped Onion

1/2 cup Chickpeas(I use canned and rinse the beans)

1/2 cup of Black beans(I use canned and rinse the beans)

One pack of Tuna or Salmon(I cook it in BBQ sauce)
2-3 tablespoons of cottage cheese.


----------



## Carol (Feb 23, 2009)

How about some dessert?  

This is a Canyon Ranch recipe.  Substitute 1/3 cup butter for the two jars of baby food if you like. 



1 1/4 cups all-purpose flour
1/3 cup cocoa
3/4 cup sugar
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 teaspoon baking soda
Pinch salt
1/2 cup buttermilk
1 4-ounce jar baby food carrot puree
1 4-ounce jar baby food prune puree
1 tablespoon pure vanilla extract
1 tablespoon pure almond extract
2 tablespoons brewed coffee
1 whole egg
1 egg white
1 1-ounce square unsweetened baking chocolate, melted
1/4 cup semi-sweet chocolate chips
1/2 cup nonfat fudge sauce
1/2 cup raspberry all-fruit preserves

                                  Preheat oven to 350°. Lightly coat a 9-inch cake pan with canola oil. Dust with flour.             


                                                        In a large bowl, combine flour, cocoa, sugar, baking powder, baking soda and salt.


In a medium bowl, combine buttermilk, carrot and prune puree, extracts, coffee, and eggs. Beat lightly to mix. Combine with dry ingredients, using an electric mixer on low. Add melted unsweetened chocolate and beat on medium until glossy and smooth. Fold in chocolate chips. 


 Pour into prepared cake pan and bake for 25 to 30 minutes (DO NOT OVERBAKE!) or until toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean. Place on rack and cool.

Invert cake onto dry surface and slice in half horizontally. Spread raspberry preserves on bottom layer. Replace top and frost with nonfat fudge sauce. Slice into 16 servings. 

If prepared as written, each slice is approx. 135 calories, 26 g carbs (incl. 2 g fiber) 3 g fat, 3 g protein.


----------



## Carol (Feb 23, 2009)

Here's a northern treat  

Frozen Maple Cream with Berries 



3 large egg yolks
3/4 cup chilled whipping cream, divided in to 1/4 cup and 1/2 cup
1/3 cup pure maple syrup (absolutely do not use imitation)
1/4 teaspoon maple extract
2 tablespoons raspberry jam
3 cups mixed berries (ie: blackberries, raspberries, and blueberries)

                                  Whisk yolks, 1/4 cup cream, and syrup in medium metal bowl (the bowl must be metal for the cream to cook properly).   

Set bowl over saucepan of simmering water.  Make sure the water never touches the bottom of the bowl, this will scorch the cream.

Whisk constantly until candy thermometer reaches 175°F, approx 3 minutes.   (I admit I don't use a candy thermometer, I tend to go by time and consistency.)

Remove bowl from over water. Using electric mixer, beat mixture until cool and thick, about 3 minutes.

Whip remaining 1/2 cup cream and maple extract in large bowl, until soft peaks are formed.  Fold this into yolk mixture. Cover and freeze maple cream until firm...minimum 6 hours, overnight is better.

Whisk jam in medium bowl to loosen and smoothen the consistency. Add berries; toss to coat and let stand 15 minutes. Spoon berry mixture into dishes; top with maple cream.  Excellent with Danish Butter cookies.


----------



## Flea (Feb 23, 2009)

If you're a history buff, this is a double-treat ...

http://www.youtube.com/user/DepressionCooking

A woman shows recipes from the Great Depression, along with personal recollections.  I really enjoyed it.  Too many of them to list here.

Actually with the economy the way it is, these videos serve a third purpose.  The recipes are healthy and very, very cheap.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 23, 2009)

Flea said:


> If you're a history buff, this is a double-treat ...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/DepressionCooking
> 
> ...


Very cheap? I dunno, rising cost of sugar these days and eventually other things will follow. Where I live milk is over $5.00 a gallon so dunno about "cheap". 
But cutting corners and such is important, especially now-a-days and for families. Learning how to bake their own bread and even maintaining a chicken or two to provide eggs would help out. Some I know even raise rabbits for meat. The hard part is convincing the kids that the cute widdle bunnies are NOT pets. 

Great find there with those videos. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 28, 2009)

*Disclaimer!!!* If ANYONE makes one of THESE... I absolve myself of any and all responsibility for weight gain, cholesterol levels zooming out of control and gastrointestinal damages. 
http://www.biertijd.com/mediaplayer/?itemid=12307
Personally I wouldn't use so much hamburger... but that's just me. 

I gotta admit... from a guy's standpoint... it DOES look tempting. :lfao:


----------



## Flea (Feb 28, 2009)

I think I put on ten pounds and grew several zits just by reading the recipe!  Someone pass the organic ginger tea.


----------

